# Blower motor runs on 'auto' but not on 'on'



## Mr. Ed (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks in advance for any help given. I have an air handler whose blower fan will run when thermo is set to 'auto' but when set to 'on', the motor makes a humming/buzzing kind of sound but won't engage. I've swapped out the thermostat to no avail. Would the fan relay act in this way if it was faulty? Suggestions, please?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

We're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site. DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

